# "average standard deviation and variance are not supported when Pivot Table report has calculated item" error



## nawazmehdi (May 21, 2021)

When I try to change the "summarize value field by" to *Average* using Value Field Setting, it says "Average, standard deviation and variance are not supported when Pivot Table report has calculated item." Although I have not inserted any calculated field or item in my pivot table. It is a simple pivot table with "Ticket status" as rows and "Ticket age" as values.


----------



## nawazmehdi (May 21, 2021)

Here is the error:


----------



## Rasamonem (Dec 23, 2022)

Helo 
Go analyze > calculations > solve order > clean all formula


----------

